# Need advice for making a Rule Joint



## apthiry (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello All,

I would like to make a rule joint for a table top that is 1 1/2 inches thick. I've never done one before and I am not sure what size of router bits I should use to make the joint. Can anyone give me a rule of thumb regarding stock thickness and joint size/depth?

Thanks 

Tony


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Usually guidelines for making "rule joints" for drop leaf tables are that you use corresponding cove and round over bits. This site may be of some help.


----------



## apthiry (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Cabinetman. I found this document last night. Can you tell me if there is a rule of thumb to keep in mind regarding how think the stock is compared to the radius of the curved cut? 

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could likely get a good fit with a 3/4" set. You should do a mock up sample to see the fit and figure out the hinge placement before doing the subject piece.

Edit: You might try drawing it out on paper to scale to see the fit. Or, cut it out on paper and fit the parts and move it to check clearance.


----------



## apthiry (Sep 16, 2008)

Good ideas. I'll probably start with the paper mock up and work my way to a wood version. Thanks


----------

